# Mobile with 3G for 1 month



## Juu (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi,

I live in Dubai where I run a small company, and I will be in Thailand for 6 weeks this summer. 

Every time I come to Thailand I buy a cheap mobile but this time I would like to access my emails through 3G to keep myself informed anytime. 

Is it possible to bring a spare smartphone to Thailand and get a simcard for 6 weeks that would allow me to have 3G as well?

Or do I have to buy a phone in Bangkok with a pay as you go simcard? 

How long does it take to activate the 3G there? Which operator would you recommend?

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
A frustrating site (for me) to negotiate, but one option is *AIS*


----------

